# ADDING TO THE STASH



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, Sunday was my first day off in many weeks so what did I do? Bust wood! I had a big hickory and some black wild cherry that had blown down in the spring. I had already cut them up .  I rented a wood buster from the local hardware store for 50 bucks and away I went! Best 50 bucks I have spent in a while.  It all split real nice.  I'll stack it all under the shed with the other seasoned wood in a few days. The cherry is the pile in the front and the hickory is the pile in the back. Take care and keep on smokin!!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice, that should hold ya for a while


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2020)

I do miss a stick burner. We cant have one in the resort (no open fire thing) not open i close the lid....eh


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice now all you need is a hog, a beef and some yard birds.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Nice, that should hold ya for a while


Got a bunch already stacked in the shed that’s seasoned.  Always like to have some in the hopper. I normally let the cherry age about 10 months  and the Hickory bout 5 or 6


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice now all you need is a hog, a beef and some yard birds.
> 
> Warren


Haha just happen to have some.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice stash you got there Tony!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for the like Hawging It it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice job. The wood looks excellent


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks like you've been a busy little woodchuck! Looks like you won't be running out too soon.

Ryan


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks to be about 2 cords?  Yeah, that'll last awhile...


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice! That's excellent wood for cooking, too. I do all of my cooking in the stick burner with a mixture of hickory, cherry, and oak.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice stash!
I have access to wood, but no place to dry & store it. Kind of a bummer!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice Stash you got there!!
When I had a Woodstove, I used to have about 2 cords on a steel rack along the sides of my parking spot. All Hardwood, mostly Oak, Poplar, and Cherry.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh man, what I'd give for that! Living in AZ now I have to but bags of hickory from Cabelas, cactus doesn't burn real well in my SQ36. RAY


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 11, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like you've been a busy little woodchuck! Looks like you won't be running out too soon.
> 
> Ryan


It will hold me for sure


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 11, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> Looks to be about 2 cords?  Yeah, that'll last awhile...


Bout right.  Always need some aging


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 11, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Nice! That's excellent wood for cooking, too. I do all of my cooking in the stick burner with a mixture of hickory, cherry, and oak.


I have been known to cook steaks over straight pecan or hickory coals. Good flavor


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice stash!
> I have access to wood, but no place to dry & store it. Kind of a bummer!
> Al


Dang it. Maybe stack at a neighbors house and smoke him some ribs for storing it. A win win situation!!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Stash you got there!!
> When I had a Woodstove, I used to have about 2 cords on a steel rack along the sides of my parking spot. All Hardwood, mostly Oak, Poplar, and Cherry.
> 
> Bear


Good deal. Never smoked anything with poplar. We have poplar in the area. What's it like?


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Oh man, what I'd give for that! Living in AZ now I have to but bags of hickory from Cabelas, cactus doesn't burn real well in my SQ36. RAY


Your correct. Any mesquite?


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2020)

I have gift cards so it really never costs me anything. Right now I'm all stocked up with five 60lb bags and over 100 pounds of charcoal. Thinking of getting rid of my Weatherby  with Swarovski scope and buying a new TV, there's a lot more TV in my future than there is hunting anymore. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Good deal. Never smoked anything with poplar. We have poplar in the area. What's it like?


Poplar or aspen or quaking aspen (same term for mostly the same wood) is pretty lame for smoking. No flavor and lots of ash.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Poplar or aspen or quaking aspen (same term for mostly the same wood) is pretty lame for smoking. No flavor and lots of ash.


10-4 that's why I have never heard of smoking with poplar


----------

